# Guide for Newbie



## Amac (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll be getting my first GSD the middle of this month! I was curious if there was some material I could buy/read about schutzund that acted as a guide as far as what kind of training at different ages starting as pups and progressing. Also maybe a little detail about how to do the training excercises. I plan on getting involved with my local club but I want to do some research and on my own as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

just do some internet research. talk to the trainer at your club and visit even though you dont have your pup so that you know what to expect when you walk in the doors for the first time with the new young'n. every pup/dog will progress at different rates depending on the temperment. just my experience, the more serious dogs seem to progress a lot faster than the less serious dogs.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I've just started reading Shelia Booth's book <u>Purely Positive Training: Companion to Competition</u>.

Click here for a link to the book -> Dogwise 

Certainly finding a local club and working with their training director is ideal, but if you're anything like me, you're hungry to read something too.

Like I said, I haven't read the book I am suggesting, but it was recommended to me by an experienced SchH trainer for whom I hold a great deal of respect.

Wayne


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

A few books I own and quite like:

1. SchH: Theory and Training Methods (Barwig & Hilliard) 

2. Advanced SchH (Balabanov & Duet) 

3. SchH Obedience: Training in Drive (Booth) 

4. Training the Behavior: Tips, techniques, and theory for the working dog trainer (Patterson)

I'm also looking at ordering the other one posted here by Booth as well.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have 1 and 2 above. Num 3 looks interesting. I also like Gary Patterson's Tracking from the beginning. Great for beginners and exp. alike. 

some people like the flinks dvd's, also ivan has now 3 dvds as wel.


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Go out and watch at clubs now, before you get your pup. That was my mistake, I never went to watch at all the clubs in my area. Even if you think they are too far too attend, it's best to find out in advance how every club trains, so you know what your other options are if you decide to change clubs for whatever reason









I realized once I was a member of one club, it wouldn't be taken too kindly if I went to other clubs to observe/watch/participate etc. So, I never did and that was to the detriment of me and my own dog. 

It's hard to know what is right and wrong if you are only taught one way, because of course that clubs way is the "only" right way.


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

has anyone seen "Building Drive and Focus"? I want to buy it but want to make sure its worth the dollars


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Erin, it's not bad if you can stay awake thru it. 



> Originally Posted By: SeriousConfusionI realized once I was a member of one club, it wouldn't be taken too kindly if I went to other clubs to observe/watch/participate etc. So, I never did and that was to the detriment of me and my own dog.


Now that's really kinda sad considering the clubs are typically few and far between. Here we have people who are members of dvg clubs, wda clubs, usa clubs and alot of train diff. fields, diff clubs, no biggie.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

I read pattersons book. I read advanced sch. I liked "On Aggression" by Konrad Lorenz and "The Dogs Mind" by bruce fogle.

Mark


----------

